# Word: Document not saved; is it retrievable?



## 17837 (Apr 15, 2001)

My daughter worked for hours on a report, and when asked if she wanted to save the changes, she hit No by mistake. Is there any way possible to retreive her unsaved work?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

DS
I'm afraid not! When you are working on a project what ever it might be most programs are not saved to hard drive automatically. They are stored in whats called a temporary cache file until save. When the program is closed the caxhe file is released.
I have done that myself a couple of times not thinking and it's devistating. Sorry!


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Just in case you wanted a second opinion (you don't have to pay for them here, we're happy to give them free of charge), Davey is absolutely right. And I'm just as sorry as he is to give you that news.

Come back again though, when you can give us a problem we can help with! Sorry!


----------

